# Pendragon



## Evenstar373 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey! I was wondering if anyone here has read The Pendragon seires
if not They are GREAT!!!!!!!! if you have www.thepedragonadventure.com is a good place to go 

p.s. Can you wait till july???( 6th book comes out!!!)


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 15, 2005)

Evenstar373 said:


> Hey! I was wondering if anyone here has read The Pendragon seires
> if not They are GREAT!!!!!!!! if you have www.thependragonadventure.com is a good place to go
> 
> p.s. Can you wait till july???( 6th book comes out!!!)



You need to correct the spelling of your link as I have done it above. The best way to get a correct URL is to copy/paste it, and not type it. One character missing or wrong makes the whole thing wrong. 

Barley


----------



## Evenstar373 (Apr 15, 2005)

ok thanks my keyboard is old and does not always work right sorry
have you read them???


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Apr 16, 2005)

Hmmmm.....since you said somthing, I might just pick up a copy on my next run to the bookstore. Thanks! I really love to read, it's one of my many passions.


----------

